# New Upgrade on Ad-aware



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

Lavasoft has upgraded Ad-aware SE from 1.05 to 1.06. For those not familiar where to download you can go here www.lavasoft.com :sayyes:


----------



## Detah (Jun 30, 2004)

v1.05 just came out recently, 5-25-05. You can get this update by just clicking the Update button.

Note however that the newest version, v1.06 r2, requires a new download. 
The only site right now is
http://www.download.com/3000-2144-10045910.html?part=69274&subj=dlpage&tag=button

When you install, choose the Uninstall older versions option. Then continue with the install in the same exact directory as before. This will be very fast. I think it took all of 2 seconds for me. 

Now choose Update to get the newest definition files.

You will need to reset your settings again. [They are the same as they were under v1.04 and 1.05.]

Here they are for your convenience.

*Ad-Aware* instructions (2789 kB)

 Download Ad-Aware SE build 1.06 (written by Lavasoft) from 
http://www.lavasoft.de/
If you have a previous version of AdAware installed, you will be prompted to uninstall or keep the older version during installation. Be sure to choose Uninstall The Previous Version. Save aawsepersonal.exe into its own directory, NOT in a TEMPorary folder or on the Desktop. I recommend c:/program files/Adaware/
 Doubleclick aawsepersonal.exe. Make sure to direct the program to install in the c:/program files/adaware/ directory, NOT the default directory.
 Open AdAware from Start | Programs | Lavasoft | Adaware. 
 Select <Check for updates now>, <Proceed>
 Setting adjustments. [[Green = checked]] Click the Gear Icon in the top right corner. New settings:
 By default you begin in the <General> section. The following should be checked:
 Automatically save logfile
 Automatically quarantine objects prior to removal
 Safe Mode (always request confirmation)
 Prompt to update outdated confirmation - change to "7 days"

 Click <Scanning>
 Check Scan within Archives
 Select "Select drives & folders to scan", check all of your harddrives. Usually its just c:/, <Proceed>
 Under Memory & Registry, select all options

 Click <Advanced>
 Under Shell Integration, select "Move deleted files to Recycle Bin"
 Under Logfile detail, select all options

 Click <Defaults>
 Type in the full URL of what you want as your default homepage and search page eg. http://www.google.com

 Click <Tweak>
 Expand Scanning Engine and make sure the following are selected:
 Unload recognized processes during scanning
 Obtain command line of scanned processes
 Scan registry for all users instead of current user only

 Expand Cleaning Engine and make sure the following are selected:
 Always try to unload modules before deletion
 During removal, unload explorer and IE if necessary	
 Let Windows remove files in use at next reboot
 Delete quarantined objects after restoring

 Expand Safety Settings and make sure the following are selected:
 Write-protect system files after repair (Hosts file, etc)



 Click <Proceed> | <Start> | <Next>
 When the scan is finished, rightclick on any entry and choose <Select All Objects>. 
 Select <Clean> 
 Close Adaware//


----------

